# Glenmorangie 12 Year Port Wood Finish Scotch



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Based on the recommendation of Atlharp, I purchased a bottle of the Glenmorangie 12 Year Port Wood Finish Scotch. I love Scotches, from the salty, sea spray, iodine flavored Islays to the more subtle maturation of those aged in Sherry Barrels (e.g., Macallan 18 yr). Of the many factors that will determine how a Scotch will taste (i.e., the area in which it is produced, the varieties and quality of the barley, the minerals in the water, the type of still, etc.), the single most important influence is the type of barrel in which it is aged (as well as the duration of this aging). The most common depository is American Oak barrels that have been used to age Bourbon, also very common is the use of barrels that have been used to age Sherry from Spain. As noted by Atlharp, this particular specimen uses American White Oak barrels, and then finished in Port casks.

The Glenmorangie PWF 12 year is dark, very much like a Bourbon or aged Rum, in fact, I could smell both of these spirits in the GPWF. This gives it a rich, sweet and slightly toasted character. I have mixed feelings about this, since I had trouble getting the true character of the Scotch. Nevertheless, it is a very enjoyable libation. 

I couldn't really taste much Port nor smell it. I could detect nuts and a floral character, with some feint butterscotch.

I had it first with an Avo Signature Belicoso, but the Scotch was a bit overpowering for the Avo, which is a light to medium body cigar. However, when I matched it with a Camacho Liberty 11/18 2004, BINGO. Great paring. The full body and flavor of both the Scotch and the cigar were a perfect complement to one another. I would think that the Scotch would be a great match with Honduran cigars or other maduros that have a bit of sweetness with a medium to full body.

I tried it straight, and also with a bit of water. I like the flavors straight best, but a little water really tends to bring out the volatile esters in the aroma and is quite nice. 

Nice call Atlharp! I am indebted to you for recommending a new taste treat. 

Doc


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Not a problem, 

Enjoy it!

ATL


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice review Dr. Stogie. After reading your's and ATLHARP's write up on this scotch I just might have to try some. I can atleast justify it since Glenmorangie is distributed from my local Lou., Ky. Brown Forman and I like to keep my monies in my economy.

I'll give it a shot (no pun) in a bit.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I like to think that i have a bit of knowledge of glemorangie having visisted the distillery and being a member of their kindred spirits club. 

It was therefore a joy to read this article, the Doc has really got it spot on with his review, he picked out all the fine flavours that can be difficult to pick up when smoking a cigar. If you try it without a cigar you will pick up the flavour of the port, it should come thorugh as slight hints of damson and blackberry i have found, also a slight background honey flavour should be present. 

However i would like to point out a tip that was told to me by someone who works at Glenmorangie:

Dont open the bottle and drink straightaway, a good scothc needs time to breath, just like a bottle of red wine. He told me that you should open the bottle, pour yourself a double measure then pop the cork back in and return the bottle to a cool dark place and leave there for about a month before touching it again. I tried this with a bottle of Burgundy finish and let me tell you the difference was amazing. i did a taste review before and after, the first glass had quite an overpowering sulphurus flavour and the finish was a little harsh, however a month later the flavours had mellowed, the sulphur had gone to leave vibrant fruity flavours and loads of honey, as for the finish it was as smooth as a virgins skin!. 
Ever since then i have always followed this procedure with whiskey, brandy and also port (trust me really takes away any harshness in the port) and it has always served me well. Give it try guys you should really notice a difference. 
Doc if you put yours away now, come back in a month and do a review, comparing it to this one, see if you can see a difference.

sorry to be so longwinded guys but i really wanted to share this peice of info.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Great insights Caskwith. I have capped up the bottle and will have to be content with the Blanton's, MacCallan and Ron Zacapa that I currently have for awhile.

Doc


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Great insights Caskwith. I have capped up the bottle and will have to be content with the Blanton's, MacCallan and Ron Zacapa that I currently have for awhile.
> 
> Doc


Trust me you wont regret it, i have had bottles that i initially did'nt like too much but after a month or so they were really enjoyable.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice review Doc!

I'm more of a fan of the Islays, but this is one Highland that I really enjoy.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dang, im going to have to buy another scotch. THANKS


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the review, I picked up a bottle of port wood finish yesterday and tried it while watching the football last night - a very very nice whiskey.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I love the colour of this scotch-its just so rich and inviting. great review btw


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Talk about timing. I had this conversation about that specific Scotch just yesterday with some non-cigar smokers making recommendations. I tried explaining to them how important it was to pair the cigar with the drink or you ruin one or the other or BOTH. This was a big help. I know now at least where to start on this Scotch....

Scotch scares me. I bought some cheap stuff and almost keeled over from it.:hn


----------

